# How to mount your Baofeng UV5R in your car



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

I did a couple videos about a neat way I found to mount my UV5R in my car.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Good job, thinking outside the box!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I use a Lido(I think) suction cup mount to mount my Yaesu FT60 in my jeep. There are a ton of options out there other than Lido for HT mounts. http://www.lidomounts.com/homepage.html


----------



## RJTINNC (May 24, 2014)

zombieresponder said:


> I use a Lido(I think) suction cup mount to mount my Yaesu FT60 in my jeep. There are a ton of options out there other than Lido for HT mounts. http://www.lidomounts.com/homepage.html


A little more expensive than what I did but they look like some nice options. I am digging the seat mount version with the mic holder. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like my baofeng but my biggest complaint is the detachable mike, I may use it in the field but every time I use it I am told I sound low or like I'm in a tunnel so I don't use it even when I'd really like too.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

The last post is why I haven't bought a handset or ear/mic with PTT.
I'd prefer an ear/mic with PTT but it has to be usable with headgear (hats to bump helmets) and the PTT has to be big enough to easily hit with gloves on too.
Anyone have any recommends?


----------

